
Ask HN: Best way to transition from .net to open source tech like python, etc. - calferreira
I&#x27;m currently a .net developer working mostly with closed source tech. I&#x27;m trying to transition into open source development but finding jobs is hard because x years requirement, although i&#x27;m i think it will be simple to transition into other languages.<p>Any advice ?
======
ljquintanilla
Sounds like you have experience working in a development environment, so the
transition should not be difficult (coding is part of it. Other things such as
testing,refactoring,good design take up more importance as well). Small
projects would be great just to get yourself familiar with the syntax of those
languages, but if you are comfortable with the .NET, a transition to
Python/JavaScript should be relatively easy.

I would say this though. You can leverage .NET with open source via .NET Core.

------
alxmdev
I would start a small hobby project in whatever language and platform you'd
like to work with, pick something you enjoy so that you keep building it for a
while. That's real experience that will expose you to many issues you wouldn't
have known about otherwise, and will give you lots of platform-specific things
to talk about in addition to your previous experience.

